# Sparkleberry Swamp Duck Run



## carolinagreenhead (May 8, 2013)

Any of you GA boys and girls go to it? I'm gonna try to go this year I hope. Never been so don't know what to expect.


----------



## king killer delete (May 8, 2013)

Been there done that got the Tshirt 1979. Got there early one Very cold Jan morning. No one at the ramp. 3AM, 400 folks arrived all at once. Dogs Fighting. Duck Hunters fighting. Outboard motors running wide open in the swamp. Spot lights every where it made Rhetts look like a day care. Never seen so many fools in one place at one time in my life.It was wild.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (May 8, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Been there done that got the Tshirt 1979. Got there early one Very cold Jan morning. No one at the ramp. 3AM, 400 folks arrived all at once. Dogs Fighting. Duck Hunters fighting. Outboard motors running wide open in the swamp. Spot lights every where it made Rhetts look like a day care. Never seen so many fools in one place at one time in my life.It was wild.



This isn't a duck hunt. It's a poker run.


----------



## little rascal (May 8, 2013)

*you can go*

over to mudmotortalk.com and see events, and archives etc. and see the different mud runs. Sparkleberry is a staple and a legend on there!


----------



## across the river (May 8, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Been there done that got the Tshirt 1979. Got there early one Very cold Jan morning. No one at the ramp. 3AM, 400 folks arrived all at once. Dogs Fighting. Duck Hunters fighting. Outboard motors running wide open in the swamp. Spot lights every where it made Rhetts look like a day care. Never seen so many fools in one place at one time in my life.It was wild.



The Sparkle Berry Duck Run he is talking about doesn't occur during duck season. There will be a lot of people there, but they won't be any off them wearing waders, I assure you of that.   It is wild alright, but more Panama City in July wild than Rhetts in December wild.   If you have no idea what I am talking about, look t up on  youtube, I'm sure there is video on there.   Be careful though.  At your age, the footage might be hard on your ticker.


----------



## king killer delete (May 9, 2013)

OK well when I went to sparkle berry swamp it was a duck hunt. My bad ! What does it have do with waterfowl hunting?  Must be like Duck Dynasty I guess. I am a duck hunter. If does not have to do with Duck hunting, Goose hunting, Retreivers, Boats ,blinds, shotguns or waders. What are we talking about? Infom me.


----------



## king killer delete (May 9, 2013)

*Well I went to you tube.*

I see what it is now. Im all for conservation and I guess it helps. But I got to think it came from all that duck hunting that goes on in the swamp. I still got the Tshirt.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (May 9, 2013)

The proceeds go to duck conservation on the Santee, which is why I posted it here. I've never been so we'll see how it is.


----------



## king killer delete (May 9, 2013)

*Never heard of it*

Sounds like a good thing to do. You may find a new place to hunt.


----------



## Barroll (May 9, 2013)

I have been. It's a good time. Still undecided on this year. But if you like to have a good time it is worth attendi g


----------



## nickf11 (May 10, 2013)

Looks like an awesome time.


----------



## JROESEL (May 11, 2013)

That would be awesome to start something like this in Ga. If you would be interested please respond on here.  We all could get together and pick a water hole and do it. WHO'S IN?


----------



## comallard (May 11, 2013)

For some strange reason, everything about this post tickles me!


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 11, 2013)

i thought hunting/concervation used to be a gentlemen sport but now it seams like a redneck fest. dose anyone think the same thing?


----------



## nowigeon (May 11, 2013)

scducks rules , no dat


----------



## FOD (May 14, 2013)

The Sparkleberry Duck Run would be a great thing if people participated.I've been a few times and the ones who actually buy hands are few and far between.500 boats show up and 75 buy hands.I guess it's fun,depending on what you're idea of fun is.


----------



## quacktastic (May 14, 2013)

It's a blast...we will be there


----------

